# Does anyone know this breeder?



## Newbie in BC (Dec 27, 2009)

Canzone Standard Poodles:

Canzone Standard Poodles


Just wondered if anyone knew this breeder and had any thoughts. Feel free to pm me if you prefer.

Thanks!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Renee Koch at Gardenpath Poodles has a Canzone girl and she is STUNNING! That got me to look at their web site, and all of their dogs look amazing. I did no pedigree research at all, but they are stunning dogs!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have 14 1/2 week old canzone cream-white girl! She is absolutely amazing!!! I researched and talked to breeders for 3 years before I finally decided who I felt was the best fit. canzone standard poodles are simply the BEST!! Her temperament, her smarts her quality!! Perfect! When we are ready for our black male in a couple years down the road, we will be contacting Jeff again


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

I also have one of the 14 week old puppies, a gorgeous girl, and my experience with Jeff has been great. Conscientious in health testing, puppies were really well socialized, and he seemed to spend a lot of time making sure the puppies were going to appropriate homes. 

I would recommend Canzone highly and without reservations! Feel free to PM with any other Q's.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Such a pretty puppy hunny.  I'd love to see your new puppy, too flying poodle. 

I checked the website, too. Seems those puppies are related to CM's Tiger? It says the next litter is planned for Spring 2014. Pretty dogs!

edit: the original post was from May 2011 LOL. oops.


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

outwest said:


> Such a pretty puppy hunny.  I'd love to see your new puppy, too flying poodle.
> 
> I checked the website, too. Seems those puppies are related to CM's Tiger? It says the next litter is planned for Spring 2014. Pretty dogs!
> 
> edit: the original post was from May 2011 LOL. oops.


Oh, was that the date on the original post? Well, guess I wouldn't have had much to say then!

My laptop broke, and I'm having a doozy of a time getting my iPad photos to interact with PF... I hope to get some pics up before she's too grown up!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Did you see this thread? It has a step-by-step for iPad pictures.

http://www.poodleforum.com/20-technical-help/20168-photos-iphone-ipad.html

Hope that helps!

--Q


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Quossum said:


> Did you see this thread? It has a step-by-step for iPad pictures.
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/20-technical-help/20168-photos-iphone-ipad.html
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks! but Flickr isn't as nifty as photobucket, and my other photo host also has trouble with my iPad. Grumble. A little elbow grease will solve this but...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Kinda shows too, that a response to a question u've asked is a good thing. 

Then nobody answers yr query years later.


----------

